# ENTP 3w2 or ENTJ 3w2?? Please help me!



## Tom S (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi all!

My name is Tom. I'm a fresh new member but I've been reading you all since a while and I'm really happy being a part of your community now.

-

First of all I'm not a native English speaker, so sorry in advance for any English mistakes.

I'm reaching out to you guys because, obviously, I'm a millionth lost boat in the vast MBTI ocean that need your help...

I have my ideas of what I would more likely be but nothing for sure, I'm hesitating since a while. That's why I would like very much a objective point of view on my type. I feel like I'm too close to the subject to typing him with accuracy. I know quite a bit about MBTI, cognitive functions, enneagram, pseudo type... and I'm afraid I at the point where I almost can make sens of everything, unconsciously, to be or not in line with what I think being my type or not. So I'm at the point when I rather listen to collective intelligence result. Which is why I'm offering me as a new human puzzle to this wonderful community!!

By the way, an important information to have is that I'm 100% enneagram 3w4.

Anyway, that probably enough of an introduction, here is the useful informations :

I'm an extravert for sure. I love debate, brainstorming, meetings and intense talks with peoples. Not especially good at small talk and talking about what I've eaten today and what I gonna ask for Christmas ahah. I can be a joker or a dad. I speak highly seriously and intensely about something or I joke a lot, I love creating reaction to people. Making them laugh, impressing them, shocking them... I can be completely out of control and joking around or deadly serious. When I talk, people don't know when if I'm joking or if I'm being serious. I wouldn't say I'm the most extravert, I can take my time to connect to people and I can be extra quiet if I'm uninterested in the people or conversation. But when I'm energized by it, I'm really loud and do pretty long monologues. I don't have the largest group of friends. But without especially wanting it I realized I always had a group of friends around me since young age (4-5 people) not the same since now but I always end up in kind of a group. Outside of group of friend I'm really structural about the people I'm interact with, I don't mix up group of friends from different environments, don't mix up family with friends and not even girl friend with family most of the time, I like keeping stuff separate. I'm not good at keeping connection with too many people on long therm because outside of moment of conversation I'm pretty intimate with most of people and don't take thee time to keep connection. I don't share a lot of my private life, or I share specific information with specific people because I don't trust people in general, I like keeping control of what I say and I think an information is easily deformed and misinterpreted if it becomes out too far from its original source.

So I control a lot of what I say and do depending with who I am. I have a tendency to always think action/consequences. Which have been a source of stress in the past. I usually don't care about what people think but I care about what they can do to me and my plans and don't want to let them any opportunities of screwing with me. Only my friends know a bit about my private life but still I hide a lot of it quite often.

I'm highly competitive! I love games, bets and challenges of any forms. I want to win and I'm ready to cheat to win if needed. I have a need to be and look successful. I dress up really fancy but not crazy, I like attract attention but it's not a goal like people have. I don't care about fashion I just want to look good and impress. A lot of type 3 in this paragraph. I’m very careful about my image and how people gonna see me.

Same in debate. I want to win, and can fight both side. I can be though in conversation especially when I'm bored. I'm easily bored and when it's the case I push and tease people around me. Making me evil advocate with friends, just for the love of having a challenge and winning an argument. I talk about everything like I know way more that I do. I usually "think" a lot about every subjects and think out-loud about it, but sometime I didn’t do a lot of researches about it before and don't have specific facts in memory (and can make up fake statistics lol, but they are usually close to truth when I double check after, I just want the people to listen and take the conversation when I talk and some people want specific facts). I love to talk about the idea of a subject and speculate about the why of things, I’m curious but not enough to "learn" about everything in books or internet deeply. Curious enough to talk, think and look up about diverse subjects. I feel guilty of not reading books or watching movies enough. I love card games, some video games and I watch sitcoms and SF movies. Most of the time I read non-fiction books (but I have hard time finishing any books). Important fact my job is actually telling and creating stories and characters lol.

I always did good in school, but started to be more workaholic and the best of my class in high school around 16 until my graduation, when I had a goal (a college competition that needed good high school result). I work hard when I have a goal if not I like to have fun. I ended head of class for my master of art in college. Without especially looking for it, I was already working as a freelance professional in art on the side of class. Outside of the competition side, I've never been involve in the class life, I'm not the best student about behavior, I don't organize parties or class meeting. I'm highly independent but in class projects I was almost always the leader of the group, and I usually didn't ask for it, it just happened all the time. I love team work. I did a lot of sport in school in between 10 and 15 years old but it was mostly to connect more with some people, or have competitive game. But outside of that I’m not specifically a sport guy, I’m in good shape but I always tell myself I should exercise more and I never really do, I always have more important project to work on. I can forget eating because I’m doing something, not sleep because I’m finishing something. My health had some issue because of that, I don’t listen my body. Already as a kid already I was bad with food, didn’t like eating that much and was bad at doing the nap time base on what my parent told me.

I can do gestures in my talk, when I embody someone or do an impression of a friend. I talk loud with gestures sometimes. I think I can speak too fast sometime because I try to speak as fast as my voice in my head. My thoughts are pretty loud, I can look like I listen to someone but I’m actually in my head and missed the all conversation. For execution work, to be focus, not get bored and achieve more work, I always work with a TV show or a Film on a second screen. Because when it's an non important task to do I can lose focus and end up looking up MBTI on internet for instance haha. Also at work I love doing meetings, supervising and guiding people. I can improvise without problem but for big interviews I like being prepare, I’m gonna have think about it a lot before and I can write notes and text on paper for this kind of situation. People find me very good at negotiation.

People trust me and my skills and lot and very quickly. I end up leading project at work all the time. I want to be able to influence every project I touch because I truly think I can make it better. Right after school I moved to USA without really speaking english, and in 2 years I've got 3 promotions and ended up being the youngest supervisor of the company. I don't follow rules except if they make sens for me or if breaking them would compromise anything I want or chances of success.

I don't think I'm the most direct person ever. I can be really honest and direct especially with close people. I'm not afraid of conflict, I think conflict is needed in a lot of situations to move on and fix problems, but I can look very different at work. I’m very careful and diplomatic at work, I can use a “therapist” voice (as some coworker say) to navigate with people and situations but I always get what I want. I push slowly things, playing long therm goals most of the time. I won’t say I’m an impulsive even though I’m very impatient in life. I usually calculate my move. I’m highly ambitious, which is making me workaholic, I love the work I’m doing so I work without counting hours but at school if the class wasn’t interesting me I was just doing enough to succeed as much as I wanted, no extra work for the sack of it! For instance, I refused Latin class program offered by my teacher to the good students when I was 10 because I didn’t see the point of it.

The problem is, I always get bored and want more. I'm never happy with what I have and lack of enthusiasm in everyday life. In my career but also in my private life. Which is a big issue in relationship. People say I’m a serial monogamist… I don’t like open relationship because I like people loyalty a lot and overthink things easily, I don’t want a chaotic relationship because my work is taking me enough energy already. So I usually want single or exclusivity, even though I still have hard time to stay stimulate in the same relationship for ever. My longest was 3-4 years with an INFJ type4, we were at the point were we were hurting our self over and over again so we stopped. I have hard time to open emotions and to give compliments or nice words, I’m more act of services and quality time, even though I’m busy all the time and relationship is not my priority… Making people qualifying me of distant. Making me think I’m not really couple material haha...

I can be very moody, if I don’t feel like it I’m not gonna do any effort to connect with people around me. And make them feel in purpose that I don’t want to talk. Otherwise I care deeply about people that are very close to me and I’m very loyal with my family or close friends. But it’s just few people in all the world ahah. Spontaneously I can help someone if it doesn't take me too much of my time or if it's an emergency (if I see you yelling and bleeding on the border of a lac with the Loch Ness monster eating your legs, yes I gonna call 911 don't worry, and take some pictures of course), but when I take time to help someone that is not close to me, it’s because this someone could be useful for me in the future.

I’m not messy but I’m not the cleanest either. I don’t decorate my room, I don’t see the point of loosing time for it, it doesn’t interest me. I try to optimize my room for work. I’m not organize as people can see an organize people with color folders, labeled boxes and list of groceries. I never do to do list, I rarely write notes, I keep track of everything in my head. I was barely agenda in high school for instance but still I was able to do my homework in time. I don’t forget main quest but I forget unimportant things or materials. I forget my bag or coat in bars, forget to put my shoes on and go with sleepers at school, forget my food in the oven etc… I also forget Birthday and I'm usually late to meet friends when it's not work related because I want to do too much in my day. But when it's important I'm on time. If that help my mom is INFJ 6w5 and she is more organized than me.

But I’m not chaotic either, I don’t do impulsive adventures, I take risk in decisions but not in the application of it. I can take risk in what I say but in behavior I’m pretty reasonable. I refused drugs or tobacco as a kid. Didn’t see the benefits of this experiences. I was known as doing good in class and being really funny and sarcastic. I love dark humor and absurd humor a lot. I do metaphors but they’re not always the best one haha. I love making fun of people, breaking their pride. I can scarify a person to make the group laugh and everybody gonna have his turn. I’m extra careful about what I say at work but not with my family, I argued all the time with my mom, I make comment, and jokes all the time. I want to help but I’m doing it by pointing out things that can be annoying to hear.

I think about future and I’m usually pretty confident about it. I don’t plan in detail what I’m gonna do but I have my main quest in my mind all the time. I don’t plan everything in detail I just trust myself and my navigation to accomplish what I want without thinking about the specifics and details. So I don't really plan stuff on paper. I want to achieve a lot of different things in my life, I’m not looking for a stable and safe job, once I reached what I wanted I’m starting to think about my next target. To make decisions I can be stuck when I have to much options that can lead to several good but different results. I can overthink a lot of things and losing myself and my night by thinking about several potentials futures that one decision can land on. I like to have back up plans. I always think about an event with back up plans and imagine the worst. I don’t want to be disappointed I prefer to be surprise if I succeed. I can make quick decisions when the outcome is better that what I have without doubt but when the possibilities are vast I can overthinking it a lot and need to brainstorm the best thing to do with people before making a decision. I know what I want but it’s big concept that can be achieve by many different paths. I just always try to find the more likely to succeed path. So I can be stuck in a lot of “but what if”, which can makes me highly anxious, I like when the decision is taken and I move on and go get what I want.

I can be a good motivating friend and give solutions. I always been interested in people. I like psychology a lot. I talk about everything even about relationship/emotions with my friends but I have hard time to show affection explicitly. As a kid I was interested about talking about edgy subjects with my family and parents, talking about tabou subjects I guess because I was curious about the subject but also to have a reaction. I was independent pretty early. I wasn't into religion as a kid even if my parent tried to put me in kid religious group, it didn't work, I was 7 and ask to quite. So I quite, they didn't ask again. Then around 14, on my own I got interested into religion and be a part of groups for some reasons. then after few years I wasn't into it anymore and became more of an agnostic.

Ok I think I wrote and took enough of your time ahah, I’m really curious to see how you guys gonna interpret all of this from a Jungian and MBTI stand point. Please feel free to ask any questions on any subjects (yes I said any subjects lol).

Thanks a lot for your help! Can't wait to read you all!


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi there and welcome

From what you write I see evidence for some EJ, leaning towards E(N)TJ. I definitely don't see ENP temperament, or ESP you talk too much about planning your goals, being anxious of uncertainty, unwanted change, or losing, which are hallmark J traits.


----------



## Tom S (Nov 26, 2020)

Red Panda said:


> Hi there and welcome
> 
> From what you write I see evidence for some EJ, leaning towards E(N)TJ. I definitely don't see ENP temperament, or ESP you talk too much about planning your goals, being anxious of uncertainty, unwanted change, or losing, which are hallmark J traits.


Thanks a lot for your Answer Red Panda! I can totally see that. 

The only criteria that was making me doubt about EJ is my lack of clear organization, compare to other J that I know. I guess it's anecdoctical and most of them are Si users explaining why they plan everything in details, and organize all their stuff or the next days, weeks on paper. I love change in an evolution way, I get bored pretty easily, I love starting a new project or life from scratch, were I know nobody and need to re-built everything. Again I'm not messy but I usually keep track of stuff in my head, and organize my days or months in my head. I would say that my head is pretty organize for that aha. Even though I overthink a lot, keeping me awake at night. Thinking about possible futures path all the time and chain of causes - consequences to lead to the best outcome. And I can debate about any concepts or theory and jumping from an idea to an other pretty quickly, in my mind everything is connect but for some people it's hard to see the bridge or follow. I usually do long monologue when you give me the mic. I don't know if that helps but my closest friend are ENFP, ENFJ, INTJ, ESTP, ISTJ and INFJ.

ENTJ could suit me pretty well, I just wonder how much of the need to succeed and accomplishment and image anxiety is just connect to my type 3w4 enneagram. I don't connect to the cliche TeDom ruthless, honest and dominant. It's a bit too extrem for me. I know this kind of descriptions are a bit of a caricature and over the top and there is all kind of ENTJ. I'm usually diplomatic when things matter, leadership position always happen naturally, softly. I almost make the other people asking me to be. I don't yell for it if that make sens I usually know uncousciously that I'm gonna be in charge anyway.


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

Tom S said:


> I don't connect to the cliche TeDom ruthless, honest and dominant. It's a bit too extreme for me.





> I always been interested in people. I like psychology a lot. I talk about everything even about relationship/emotions with my friends but I have hard time to show affection explicitly.


*Ambitious ENTP*, Enneagram Three. I could quote all the passages that do not contradict ENTP, but then I would have to quote everything.



> my closest friend are ENFP, ENFJ, INTJ, ESTP, ISTJ and INFJ.





> *And I can debate about any concepts or theory and jumping from an idea to an other pretty quickly, in my mind everything is connect but for some people it's hard to see the bridge or follow.*


But not for your ENP friend; also check the ETP commonalities. Your INTJ friend should often be irritated by this behaviour.


----------



## Tom S (Nov 26, 2020)

8080 said:


> *Ambitious ENTP*, Enneagram Three. I could quote all the passages that do not contradict ENTP, but then I would have to quote everything.
> 
> But not for your ENP friend; also check the ETP commonalities. Your INTJ friend should often be irritated by this behaviour.



Hi 8080!

Thanks a lot for your answer!

I can see me using Ne/Ti especially in casual situation and friends relationship indeed with a diplomatic/funny Ne/Fe for anything work/goal related. 

However, I relate quite a bit with TeDom use. I wonder if I'm confuse with a use of TiAux with Type 3, making me good to identify how the logical systems in my external environment could be manipulated to work to my advantage and being efficient with it but I'm good to understand how a structure and people organization work and influence it, by following my intuition. I did some schools just in intent of working in specific companies/field. I trust myself to learn what I need by my own and used school system to develop network and connections to the professional world. 

I also relate to TeDom wanting to take action right away and will have a quick-and-dirty way to decide what needs to get done on a basic level. I can take time to make a decision if I feel I don't know yet what is the clear outcome of each decision but once I decided I don't evaluate the aspect of each data, I like going straight to the point and sometime can forget some details that I fix on the road, but when I have my general goal I like to put the plan in action pretty quickly, usually they are pretty long term plan and I usually feel I should not lose time before started if I want to reach my goal before retirement ahah. In general, Tidom are way more patient than Tedom. I'm definitely impatient and feel often I should read more and research deeper, I have a tendency to think "I get it" really fast and moving on to something else. Also I have a tendency to finish most of the projects I start, even though I get bored easily I usually achieve them, which can also come from type 3 need of achievement because this projects are work related. 

Also I notice that Ti like to think on their own and research a lot of data on their own to make the most optimal decision, where most likely Te like to research what is just "needed" and like to debate with targeted people which course of action would be the most likely to work. Thinking out loud and testing their plan with specific people (if Te deeply trust their opinion) to see comment and reaction is also seen as an efficient process of decision making for Te Dom.

For everything I forget around me, materials, people birthday or my own health needs, I wounder if it's a lack of Se or Si, or just an unhealthy type 3 habit.

Would be really curious to have your Ne/Ti point of view on that? Thanks again!!


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

Something to keep you busy:

Ignore the terminology, just focus on his type description, which I find excellent:












_Enter a random e-mail address if required:_

A) SeeMyPersonality

B) SimilarMinds

C) IPIP-NEO PI-R

D) The HEXACO Personality Inventory - Revised


----------



## Tom S (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks a lot 8080!

I'm gonna take a look at this videos, looks really informative and this tests (which I did most of them already a year ago but always curious to see a result now and its variations).

I started to take a look less about the cognitive function combos and more about the decriptions of ENTJ 3w4 and ENTP 3w4 based on feedbacks and descriptions I find on internet. Pretty tricky because ENTJ 3 looks more diplomatic and take attention to how others see himself and ENTP 3 is more action and long term/ambition driven, which make the both time kinda blending together at first look.


----------



## Gashina (Jun 27, 2019)

You're a very obvious ENTP with a healthy Fe. There are some clear contradictions in how you describe yourself however, which indicates lack of self awareness. Makes sense, you being a type 3 and an extrovert.

I think a lot of the stress you feel is precisely because being a type 3 brings out a lot of characteristics that are attributed to judging. It goes against the nature of dominant Ne, specially with no Te in the stack.


----------



## Tom S (Nov 26, 2020)

Gamine said:


> You're a very obvious ENTP with a healthy Fe. There are some clear contradictions in how you describe yourself however, which indicates lack of self awareness. Makes sense, you being a type 3 and an extrovert.
> 
> I think a lot of the stress you feel is precisely because being a type 3 brings out a lot of characteristics that are attributed to judging. It goes against the nature of dominant Ne, specially with no Te in the stack.


Thanks a lot Gamine for your answer!

I totally have a hard time with self awareness which is why I ended up create this thread ahaha. I'm looking up more into ENTP type 3, I can see similarities for sure. I watching some videos offered by 8080 and can relate to some aspect of the desciption he's painting. However in the test I still end up ENTJ as a result. And ENTJ type 3 can still make sens too, as much as ENTP type 3. Would you mind if I just ask you why I wouldn't be ENTJ type3 in your opinion? 

You mention "obvious" so I'm curious to know why they're is no doubt in your mind. I still relate to it in the fact that I've always been one of the most efficient person at work or in school, I rarely procrastinate work and mostly knew what I wanted in life. I also related to Te in the idea of creating system that people can use to make tem work more optimal, efficient and consistent. But maybe this can make sens with an Extravert person using AuxTi too,


----------



## Gashina (Jun 27, 2019)

Tom S said:


> Thanks a lot Gamine for your answer!
> 
> I totally have a hard time with self awareness which is why I ended up create this thread ahaha. I'm looking up more into ENTP type 3, I can see similarities for sure. I watching some videos offered by 8080 and can relate to some aspect of the desciption he's painting. However in the test I still end up ENTJ as a result. And ENTJ type 3 can still make sens too, as much as ENTP type 3. Would you mind if I just ask you why I wouldn't be ENTJ type3 in your opinion?
> 
> You mention "obvious" so I'm curious to know why they're is no doubt in your mind. I still relate to it in the fact that I've always been one of the most efficient person at work or in school, I rarely procrastinate work and mostly knew what I wanted in life. I also related to Te in the idea of creating system that people can use to make tem work more optimal, efficient and consistent. But maybe this can make sens with an Extravert person using AuxTi too,


I think everyone has issues with seeing themselves clearly, but us extroverts and 3s have it worse LOL. I've been inspired by you and posted another typing thread, so check it out later if you like:
ESTP? ENTJ? Something else? Help needed!

I'd advise against watching that guy, he has, like many Youtubers, gone very far from the actual theory made by Jung and Meyers-Briggs. People like him, Erik Thor, DaveSuperPowers and CS Joseph use the MBTI brand but have each a different version of typology that many times contradicts the official one. This guy defends the idea the inferior function is not weak or causes problems, which is not supported by any evidence and contradicts Jung himself. So do whatever you want, but be aware of that.

What test are you referring to? All online tests are garbage, so if you took one of those then ignore it. I test as ENTP in several, and I have 0 Ne in me. ENTJ and ENTP are completely different types who have zero functions in common, so there's no way they could both even sound possible for a person. You have displayed absolutely no Se/Ni in your writing, and no Fi either.

Some quotes who directly contradict any ENTJ possibility:



Tom S said:


> I love creating reaction to people. Making them laugh, impressing them, shocking them... I can be completely out of control and joking around or deadly serious. When I talk, people don't know when if I'm joking or if I'm being serious.


This is Ti/Fe and EP.



Tom S said:


> Same in debate. I want to win, and can fight both side. I can be though in conversation especially when I'm bored. I'm easily bored and when it's the case I push and tease people around me. Making me evil advocate with friends, just for the love of having a challenge and winning an argument. I talk about everything like I know way more that I do. I usually "think" a lot about every subjects and think out-loud about it, but sometime I didn’t do a lot of researches about it before and don't have specific facts in memory (and can make up fake statistics lol, but they are usually close to truth when I double check after, I just want the people to listen and take the conversation when I talk and some people want specific facts). I love to talk about the idea of a subject and speculate about the why of things, I’m curious but not enough to "learn" about everything in books or internet deeply. Curious enough to talk, think and look up about diverse subjects. I feel guilty of not reading books or watching movies enough. I love card games, some video games and I watch sitcoms and SF movies. Most of the time I read non-fiction books (but I have hard time finishing any books). Important fact my job is actually telling and creating stories and characters lol.


Pure Ne +Ti/Fe.



Tom S said:


> I’m not organize as people can see an organize people with color folders, labeled boxes and list of groceries. I never do to do list, I rarely write notes, I keep track of everything in my head. I was barely agenda in high school for instance but still I was able to do my homework in time. I don’t forget main quest but I forget unimportant things or materials. I forget my bag or coat in bars, forget to put my shoes on and go with sleepers at school, forget my food in the oven etc…


Anti Te, inferior sensing.



Tom S said:


> I don’t plan everything in detail I just trust myself and my navigation to accomplish what I want without thinking about the specifics and details. So I don't really plan stuff on paper. I want to achieve a lot of different things in my life, I’m not looking for a stable and safe job, once I reached what I wanted I’m starting to think about my next target. To make decisions I can be stuck when I have to much options that can lead to several good but different results. I can overthink a lot of things and losing myself and my night by thinking about several potentials futures that one decision can land on. I like to have back up plans. I always think about an event with back up plans and imagine the worst. I don’t want to be disappointed I prefer to be surprise if I succeed. I can make quick decisions when the outcome is better that what I have without doubt but when the possibilities are vast I can overthinking it a lot and need to brainstorm the best thing to do with people before making a decision. I know what I want but it’s big concept that can be achieve by many different paths. I just always try to find the more likely to succeed path. So I can be stuck in a lot of “but what if”, which can makes me highly anxious, I like when the decision is taken and I move on and go get what I want.


Completely anti Ni/Se, absolutely EP thinking and behavior.

It's precisely your dominant Ne that is making you believe that "anything's possible" an that ENTJ is on the table. You said you know the theory of cognitive functions really well, so take some time off, then come back and reread it.

You can relate to Te's ideal because you're a type 3, but your methods are 100% EP. You resist linear order and isn't methodical at all. You can't ever be an EJ.


----------



## Tom S (Nov 26, 2020)

Gamine said:


> I think everyone has issues with seeing themselves clearly, but us extroverts and 3s have it worse LOL. I've been inspired by you and posted another typing thread, so check it out later if you like:
> ESTP? ENTJ? Something else? Help needed!
> 
> I'd advise against watching that guy, he has, like many Youtubers, gone very far from the actual theory made by Jung and Meyers-Briggs. People like him, Erik Thor, DaveSuperPowers and CS Joseph use the MBTI brand but have each a different version of typology that many times contradicts the official one. This guy defends the idea the inferior function is not weak or causes problems, which is not supported by any evidence and contradicts Jung himself. So do whatever you want, but be aware of that.
> ...



Thanks for your answer! I understand your point of view.
Agree on what you're saying about the youtubers. I listen to this with distance.

Indeed I know the cognitive function, which is why I was doubting because I relate to the "tunnel" vision and energy of Te/Ni, in the way I talk or debate. But everything you said make sens, my anxiety probably comes from the dissonance in between Ne and Type 3 needs. I've always be really strategic in my life but as you mentionned my application of plans looks more Ne/Ti, because I don't always have the need of putting on paper or any external support my thoughts to organize them as would likely need to do a Te user. Even though my mind is highly structured and organized, which could look like Ti. I'm also looking back at my behavior as kid, even though our perception of our childhood is really far for being anything accurate, so I'm asking my parents and siblings to see what function was standing up in my early age. Looks like I was very imagine, talkative and very very stubborn. Every time something wasn't going the way I wanted to I wasn't giving up and be very very insisting even if it means giving people a hard time until I had what I wanted lol...

I gonna take a look at your thread later and see if I can offer you a point of view on your type doubt when I gonna be more clear about my understanding of functions.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I disagree with the other posters about you being ENTP based on your OP. Your childhood description is quite J. ENTJs often mistype as ENTP simply because many of the J questions are more relatable to Sensors, there are even studies showing this correlation. Intuitives don't care about planning details and whatnot, because N is big picture thinking. 

ENTPs being P types have a lot of ease with changing plans, not pushing people when things arent going their way and postponing decisions for years if it means getting more info (not exaggerating). I actually wonder how others are overlooking key J traits that you keep repeating such as wanting to finalize decisions quickly and getting anxiety from too many options.


Bit of a tangent but somehow the ENTP type is one of the most abused in terms of redefining what it means for some reason. Lots of estp entj and even nfjs wanna label themselves entp.


----------



## Gashina (Jun 27, 2019)

Red Panda said:


> I disagree with the other posters about you being ENTP based on your OP. Your childhood description is quite J. ENTJs often mistype as ENTP simply because many of the J questions are more relatable to Sensors, there are even studies showing this correlation. Intuitives don't care about planning details and whatnot, because N is big picture thinking.
> 
> ENTPs being P types have a lot of ease with changing plans, not pushing people when things arent going their way and postponing decisions for years if it means getting more info (not exaggerating). I actually wonder how others are overlooking key J traits that you keep repeating such as wanting to finalize decisions quickly and getting anxiety from too many options.
> 
> ...


So basically everybody is blind and only you can see the truth...interestingly enough this comes from another "Anything is possible" Ne dom, with no Ti and low Te. Since you've been here for 10 years, please help OP by quoting the "key J traits" and providing him with evidence to back it up.

ENTJs seldom mistype as ENTP actually, while the opposite is quite common. ENxPs are by far the more prone to mistype as completely different types. ENTJs stack makes it so if they mistype it'll be a closer type, like ESTJ or ESTP.

Instead of it being a matter of other types wanting to be ENTP consider that for whatever reason most online tests assign ENTP as a result for anyone who chooses "smart" options. And that CS Joseph, a clear ESTJ, has been calling himself an ENTP for years, further adding to warped notions about the type.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Gamine said:


> So basically everybody is blind and only you can see the truth...interestingly enough this comes from another "Anything is possible" Ne dom, with no Ti and low Te. Since you've been here for 10 years, please help OP by quoting the "key J traits" and providing him with evidence to back it up.
> 
> ENTJs seldom mistype as ENTP actually, while the opposite is quite common. ENxPs are by far the more prone to mistype as completely different types. ENTJs stack makes it so if they mistype it'll be a closer type, like ESTJ or ESTP.
> 
> Instead of it being a matter of other types wanting to be ENTP consider that for whatever reason most online tests assign ENTP as a result for anyone who chooses "smart" options. And that CS Joseph, a clear ESTJ, has been calling himself an ENTP for years, further adding to warped notions about the type.


ENFPs having no Ti? lol. We're only one preference away from being ENTP, real N dom ENFPs have little issue with so called "Ti" except that it comes behind F so it's not the first preference. But anyways, I don't subscribe to function stack magic, I prefer the original theory.

I have already summarized those key J features, no need to quote them, you can find them yourself in his posts if you care. Exactly because I've been here 10 years and in other places, I've seen how ENTJs can mistype as ENTPs. Yes, I agree about the tests being bad, but most people don't just stop at the test and accept the result without further research especially if N, and that's what usually ends up happening in online communities. Yes, CSJ is a good example of what I'm saying, unsure why you bring him up when you're trying to disagree with me.


----------



## Gashina (Jun 27, 2019)

Red Panda said:


> ENFPs having no Ti? lol. We're only one preference away from being ENTP, real N dom ENFPs have little issue with so called "Ti" except that it comes behind F so it's not the first preference. But anyways, I don't subscribe to function stack magic, I prefer the original theory.
> 
> I have already summarized those key J features, no need to quote them, you can find them yourself in his posts if you care. Exactly because I've been here 10 years and in other places, I've seen how ENTJs can mistype as ENTPs. Yes, I agree about the tests being bad, but most people don't just stop at the test and accept the result without further research especially if N, and that's what usually ends up happening in online communities. Yes, CSJ is a good example of what I'm saying, unsure why you bring him up when you're trying to disagree with me.


LMAO, ENFPs have Ti and good one at that!!! Thanks for the laugh, I needed it right now 😊

"Function stack magic" followed by "the original theory". Yeah ok, you do you special snowflake that knows better than the actual theorists.

Also I'm not _trying_ to disagree with you, I already did. And you didn't explain shit, which is the usual "stay on the surface and generalize" approach of Ne when lazy. I basically told you to do something useful for OP, but apparently that's not your goal.

Sorry @Tom S I won't derail your thread any further by discussing off topic things. Good luck on your quest! 🙌


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Gamine said:


> LMAO, ENFPs have Ti and good one at that!!! Thanks for the laugh, I needed it right now 😊
> 
> "Function stack magic" followed by "the original theory". Yeah ok, you do you special snowflake that knows better than the actual theorists.
> 
> ...


thanks for letting me know it would have been a waste of time to try more for you

and the OP didn't ask me to specify, you did


----------

